# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  Anksiozni poremećaji i roditeljstvo

## lavko

Pokrećem ovu temu za sve roditelje s dijagnosticiranim anksioznim poremećajima, ali i nedijagnosticiranim ali prepoznatim elementima anksioznih poremećaja. Prema Međunarodnoj klasifikaciji bolesti (MKB10) koja se koristi u našem zdravstvenom sustavu, anksiozni poremećaji (koje ja grupno radi rasprave ovdje tako nazivam) spadaju u skupinu "Neuroza, stresnih i somatoformnih poremećaja", a nalaze se ovdje: http://www.stetoskop.info/mkb.php?ac...rch_keyword]=1 (srpski prijevod).

Ja sam osoba s opseisvno-kompulzivnim poremećajem koji mi je dijagnosticiran s 19 godina. Ja sam također i majka. Moj poremećaj i moje majčinstvo su ponekada u vezi a ja pokušavam da moj poremećaj što manje utječe na razvoj mog djeteta.

Prema relevantnim istraživanjima, djeca anksioznih roditelja imaju veće šanse za razvoj anksioznih poremećaja- što zbog genetike, što zbog anksioznih obrazaca ponašanja roditelja koje ovi prenose na svoju djecu. Svi smo mi ponekad anksiozni, reći ćete. Da, ali kod ljudi s anksioznim poremećajima, doza anksioznosti ide previsoko, to doista nema veze s onim "malo sam nervozna danas", te nije u skladu sa stvarnom situacijom. Kako je to jedan psiholog nazvao - to je poput "alarma koji se upali u krivo vrijeme".

Znam da ovdje ima forumašica koje su prolazile trudnoću, a potom prolaze i roditeljstvo s anksioznim poremećajima. Ono što bih voljela čuti od svih vas anksioznih, ali iostalih koji imaju neka bliža iskustva, jest kako kontrolirate poremećaj u odnosu na dijete/djecu i kojim načinima si pomažete u teškim situacijama. Da li prepoznajete loše obrasce ponašanja? Idete li na psihoterapiju? Čitate li literaturu? Pijete li lijekove?

----------


## lavko

A da započnem rapsravu, mogu odmah odgovoriti što ja radim:

1. Lijekovi 

2. Psihoterapija - obavezno, kako bismo naučili, spoznali sebe i spriječili se na vrijeme

3. Kontorlni mehanizam u obitelji - muž, sestra, mama..netko tko me spušta na zemlju kad zabrijem i tko me dobro pozna

4. Reality check - when in doubt, ask. Kada god si mislim da li sam reagirala OK ili ne, provjerim s klinički zdravom osobom

----------


## lavko

Stavila sam krivo temu pod 1-3 godina, a htjela sam je staviti u Izazove roditeljstva - admini, može prebacivanje?

----------


## lavko

Nitko? Pa na Trudnoci je cijela tema o antidepresivima u trudnoci i nitko nema problema s anksiozni stanjima nakon poroda? 

A valjda nitko ne foli pricati o tome.

----------


## Peterlin

Daj curama malo vremena. Ili postavi link na ovaj topic tamo gdje ste diskutirale o antidepresivima u trudnoći. Ja nisam iz te vreće, ali mislim da je to kronična bolest kao i svaka druga. To utječe na sve segmente života, pa i roditeljstvo. Pozitivno je to što roditeljstvo motivira da činimo najbolje i za svoje zdravlje jer djeca nas trebaju u dobroj formi.

----------


## Lili75

Lavko tema ti je odlicna.Javit ce se cure malo strpljenja.
i ti si mi super kako si sebe osvijestila i radis na sebi.

----------


## Marissa

Pratim forum vec dugi niz godina, samo citam, ne pisem, ali me ova tema ponukala da ti kazem da nisi sama.
Pratila sam tvoju pricu za vrijeme trudnoce, tada sam i sama bila trudna, a to mi je bio jedan od najstresnijih i najanksioznijih perioda u zivotu.
Lijekove nisam nikad koristila, tako ni u trudnoci, sto ne znaci da mi povremeno mozda nisu trebali. Nemam nista protiv farmakoterapije, stovise, mnogima je prijeko potrebna za svakodnevno funkcioniranje.
Ja sam anksiozni tip, do prije 2, 3 godine sam imala i panicne atake, vise ih nemam, povremeno ako i osjetim nadolazeci napad, uspijem ga ishendlati prije lavine.
Ono sto meni najvise pomaze je rad na sebi, educiranje, citanje i mjenjanje obrazaca. 
Inace, radim na odjelu psihijatrije, i kroz psihoterapiju i dnevnu bolnicu sam dobila onaj dio za sebe, gdje sam u svakodnevenom doticaju sa mnogim pacijentima i razlicitim dijagnozama, uspjela, pa i "morala" raditi na sebi.
Jako je vazna motivacija za rad na sebi. 
Meni je dijete donjelo upravo to.
Kad sam se nasla u vrtlogu postporodjanih hormona, znala sam da trebam biti jos jaca i prevladati sve svoje strahove, osjecaje, nemir, tjeskobu kako bih bila svom djetetu bolji uzor.
Oni si nase ogledalo, i to je ono cega sam svjesna svakoga dana, da stalno i iznova trebam raditi na sebi i svom psihickom zdravlju.
Naravno, bude i teskih dana, kada me nemir i strah prevladaju, pa si mislim da mi farmakoterapija jos ne treba, jer sto ce biti za 20, 30 godina plus staz na ovakvom poslu, no za sada se oslanjam na sebe i rad kroz psihoterapiju.
Onaj sam tip koji gotovo nikad nije opusten, i cesto zabrinut i u strahu, koji pije kavu, a razmislja kako mora oprati salicu, a opet trudim se svaki dan biti svjesna toga i mijenjati neke obrasce.
Puno toga se moze napraviti KBTom, bez puno cackanja po proslosti, i cesto je to bio s.o.s. kad sa imala panicne napadaje.
Pisem kasnije jos kad stignem.

----------


## lavko

Najprije, hvala adminima na premještanju.

Draga Marissa, hvala, hvala, hvala što si se javila! Mislim da smo otprilike u istoj situaciji,s djecom iste dobi. Meni je trudnoća bila najgori period u životu, mislila sam kada rodim, bit ću nova žena. A onda je došlo roditeljstvo.
To je ono što s ovim poremećajima moraš uvijek raditi na sebi. Najprije sam naučila hendlati OKP, onda sam upoznala muža, udala se pa naučila hendlati OKP u braku i preskakati sve moje prepreke u glavi, onda sam postala majka i eto ti opet nove razine - majčinstvo! I u svakoj se moraš boriti s istim čudovištima.

Ovo sa šalicom me iskreno nasmijalo - to baš ja radim! Život pod pritiskom, sve mora biti po ps-u, ma zapravo sve "mora"..a sada učim da ništa ne "mora" i da radim nešto zato što hoću i želim, a ne zato što moram. I učim uživati. Sreća u svemu je muž koji je sušta suprotnost i opušteniji po pitanjima npr. reda, discipline, itd. Pa me malo i on spusti, ali me i zna iznervirati svojom ležernošću, mislim si - to se tako ne radi! (to je općeženska mana). 

Ja idem na psihoterapiju redovito, bez lijekova ne želim, moram biti dobro i kada koji tjedan zabušavam s lijekovima, počinje anksioznost (ili si ja to umislim).

Ono što je meni najbitnije je da prepoznam svoje otklone od zdravog ponašanja, odmake i loše obrasce koje mogu preslikati na dijete. Ja sam dijelom takva anksiozna kakva jesam zbog odgoja pod staklenim zvonom. I pročitala sam nedavno što je jedna forumašica napisala - da je najvažnije naučiti dijete da emocionalno hendla život. Da, upravo to mislim da je najvažnije (posebno zato što ja nisam naučila). Ja sam roditelj koji daje neke postavke i stvarno, stvarno ne bih htjela dijete formatirati da npr.prekid s dečkom doživi kao kraj svijeta (što se meni desilo - prvi OKP napad). 

Ako si pročitala koju dobru knjigu, molim te napiši ovdje, da i druge mame vide, jer edukacija i rad na sebi su broj 1.

Baš ti hvala na postu!

----------


## Marissa

Ma nema na cemu.  :Smile:  
Znam da sam te za vrijeme trudnoce pratila, a tad mi je odgovorao odmak od foruma, i guglanja jer sam redovno zabrijavala da ce se nesto strasno dogoditi djetetu. Svaka nova uloga nosi novo suocavanje s tim problemom, to si dobri rekla.
Za vrijeme trudnoce sam bila paralizirana strahom za dijete, bojala se nekog najgoreg ishoda, jedva sam cekala da rodim, cijelo to stanje trudnoce koje nije u nasoj moci da ju mozemo kontrolirati me uzasno plasilo.
A ni trudnoca mi nije bila bajna, tako da je strah jednim dijelom bio opravdan.
Drugim dijelom je dolazio iz moje glave.
Kad sam rodila, puno mi je bilo lakse. Imala sam dijete pred sobom, znala sam da ako se nesto i dogodi, da sam tu i mogu reagirati. 
Povratkom s porodiljnog na psihijatriju, ponovo sam pocela raditi na sebi, vise nisam bila po cijele dane sama s djetetom, i odmah se vidi rezultat i u odnosu prema drugima.
Ono sto me uvijek tjesi je da sam okruzena s kolegama psihijatarima i da ako ikad budem isla na gore, da su tu i da ce mi pomoci.
Pa ako bude i potrebe za ansioliticima, opet mi to daje osjecaj sigurnosti.
Zato me pomisao na drugu trudnocu jos uvijek jako plasi. Makar znam da bih prezivjela, prezivjela sam i prvu, ali ta agonija od par mjeseci, uzasno je iscrpljujuce, imam osjecaj da sam ostarila cekajuci da rodim. Kao da je godinama trajala.
A sto se tice OKP, meni si to jedni od "najdrazih" pacijenata. 
Makar te posve razumijem, budi svjesna da nije ono najgore, nisi jasno psihoticna, dekompenzirana, ne bolujes od teze dusevne bolesti, 
niti ces oboljeti, sto cesto zna biti popratni strah, kao da gubis razum.
To treba prihvatiti i znati se sa dijagnozom nositi, a definitvno prvo i osnovno je taj rad na sebi.
Buduci da nije praksa da se ide na psihoterapiju, bilo grupna, bilo kognitivno bihevioralna, kod nekog od kolega, zakljucila sam da bih mogla krenuti i na grupnu psihoterapiju kod kolegice s kojom ne radim, ako bi postajalo vise ometajuce.
Sto se tice knjiga, ja sam vecinom citala strucnu literaturu, to su vise manje klinicke slike i studije slucaja, s detaljnim opisima pacijentova stanja, bas med literatura.
Nema bas self help knjige na tu temu, osim tih klasicnih simptoma koje prepoznajes na sebi i na kojima mozes raditi.
A sto se tice pijenja kave i pranja salice, ima puno takvih primjera, malo da se i nasmijemo, ali u sustini u pozadini toga lezi krajnja napetost i nemogucnost da se opustis do kraja.
Polako, da ometa svakodnevni zivot, to znam i sama, ali dan po dan, puno smo jace nego sto i mislimo.
I moj muz je tip hladovine, vise mi to smeta nego sto me opusta :D

----------


## lavko

Mislim da smo prosle istu školu trudnoće...strah,strah i samo strah. 
To je bilo vanserijsko stanje a najgore jestšto doista nista nije u tvojoj moći. A mi tako volimo kontrolu  :Smile: 

Ono što je meni sad tekući problem je fizička manifestacija anksioznosti. Sve moje panike, palpitacije, tremori, sve je to sada zamijenilo znojenje. To koliko se ja znojim je strašno. A znojim se svaki puta kada osjetim tjeskobu. A osjetim je u slučaju odgoja kada ne znam kako postupiti. Pa se preispitivam, pa razmišljam jesam li preblaga, jesam.li prestroga, zašto vičem, zašto ne vičem...

Osjetim je kada muž ima jedno mišljenje, ja drugo. Kad je on hladovina, a ona skače s kreveta. Kad ona baca stvari po.kući a ja mislim nešto jako krivo radim....ma milijun situacija. Ali sve se svode na gubitak kontrole. Onda se preznojim onako duz cijelog tijela i samo mi znoj probije. U odnosu na nekad, znojenje je još mila majka. Ali to nije osjećaj 'istrcao sam se pa se znojim'..to je osjećaj 'što ću sad, nova situacija, mayday, mayday!'

Nikad toliko nedoumica i pitanja koliko sada.

----------


## DeDada

Meni piše u kartonu, ali ne priznam to baš često. Lijekove pijem samo ako utječe na druge zdravstvene probleme (obzirom da se pogoršavaju od nervoze) ili ako ne mogu spavati jer sam imala period nesanice i jako se toga bojim. Majčinstvo - prvo vrijeme sam imala napadaje anksioznosti koje nisam znala ni prepoznati jer su mi bili prvi u životu. Nervoza je možda na većoj razini zbog brige oko malog čovjeka što smatram normalnim. Ili bar "normalnim"  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Super sto si se javila..ja u biti nemam problem s priznavanjem sto mi je, jer mi se cini lakse za druge kad znaju o cemu se radi, kad se ne moram izmotavati joj vruce mi je, a meni u biti panika radi...ali kuzim te.

Razmisljam koliko bebe osjete da nesto nije kako treba, jer one su jako dobri citaci neverbalnog. 

Ako jos netko ide na psihoterapiju, koliko cesto idete?

----------


## *mamica*

Javljam se na temu.

Moja anksioznost je nastupila nakon smrti djeteta, što mi je nekako logična posljedica s obzirom na sve što smo proživjeli. No, to je bila, ajmo reći, blaga anksioznost - ništa u usporedbi s onim što sam proživljavala zadnjih godinu dana. 

Trudnoća i prva godina dana s drugim djetetom mi je protekla zaista lijepo, bez obzira na moje strahove vezane u dijete. Ali nakon prve godine njegovog života nastupio je horor.

Imam osjećaj kao da sam tek tada počela "probavljati" što je se sve dogodilo. 

Lupanje srca, konstantan grč u trbuhu, stalni osjećaj nervoze, treme, onako kao kada čekaš da polažeš neki veliki ispit. 

Otišla sam nekoliko puta na psihoterapiju i to me je dosta osvijestilo. 

Ono što je meni pomoglo i pomaže:

- Nisam uzimala nikakve lijekove, nisu mi bili potrebni, osim povremeno kapi valerijane, ali i to samo nekoliko puta. Pomoglo mi je, pogotovo za spavanje. 
- Izbacivanje negativnih misli, pogotovo na vlastiti račun. Lakše zvuči nego što jest u stvarnosti. Podsvijest je tako moćna stvar, nevjerojatno je kako ju je lako nahraniti mislima poput "joj kako sam stara, joj kako sam se udebljala, joj kako sam to glupo napravila" i stvarno stvoriti negativnu sliku o sebi i uništiti vlastito samopouzdanje.
- Osvješćivanje vlastitog ponašanja i emocija. Također zvuči lakše nego što jest u stvarnosti. Svako malo se uhvatim kako sam trbuh stisnula u onaj nervozni grč i onda se opuštam i udišem duboko, odmah mi bude lakše. Nastojim se što više opuštati šetnjama, čitanjem, gledanjem filmova, ugodnim druženjima. U tim trenucima nastojim ne misliti na posao i sve što me brine i nastojim se što više uključiti u te ugodne aktivnosti. Da, sve je to pomalo "nasilu", ali s vremenom postaje sve ugodnije.
Također, nastojim se osloboditi osjećaja da sam odgovorna za tuđa ponašanja i postupke, odnosno da moram druge pravdati ili, ne daj Bože, odgajati. Čim sam stvorila sebi tu neku vrstu emocionalne ograde, odmah se duplo manje uzrujavam.

Znači, konstantan rad na sebi i rad na svjesnosti je vrlo, vrlo važan.

Neću reći da sam opet ona stara ja i da sam dostigla svoj zen  :Grin: , ali je puno puno lakše nego zadnjih godinu dana.

----------


## DeDada

Ja to mogu je odličan stav, bježanje u bolest i nemoć su najgora opcija. Meni je važno da klinac ne razvije poremećaj takve vrste. On je nervoznjak i šizi kad pogriješi ili nešto ne može, nadam se da će uz podršku to biti samo faza u njegovom životu.

----------


## lavko

> Javljam se na temu.
> 
> Imam osjećaj kao da sam tek tada počela "probavljati" što je se sve dogodilo. 
> 
> Lupanje srca, konstantan grč u trbuhu, stalni osjećaj nervoze, treme, onako kao kada čekaš da polažeš neki veliki ispit. 
> 
> .....
> 
> 
> ...


Mene uvijek, ali uvijek, krize lupe naknadno. Nakon svake veće traume (koje su meni velike, ne nužno i drugima), prođe par mjeseci u potpunom nijekanju i pravim-se-da-je-sve-u-redu fazi. A onda me lupi. To je užas, to gutanje i nesposobnost da se nosiš sa sranjem kada to sranje nastane, već ga lijepo pometeš i zagaziš tako da sam sebe uvjeriš da je sve u redu. Baš. Iza ugla čeka pet puta veće sranje tako da - da, osvijestiti i otplakati i istresti iz sebe.

I ovo sve što si rekla...posebno mijenjati način razmišljanja. Meni moja psih kaže: "Pazite što mislite". Stvarno. Otuda sve kreće.

Jedino s čim imam problema su drugi, u mom idealnom svijetu, kontrolirala bih ih sve! :D

----------


## silkica

Mene interesuje ova tema.Anksioznost?Šta je to?Kada ste dobili dijagnozu i kako?Kada se desio taj klik da nešto nije u redu?Pokušavam sebi pomoći i svrstati se negdje,a nemam pojma odakle krenuti.Prvo sam mislila da je neka vrsta depresije,ili histerije,ili sam čak bolesti živaca(ili sam makar blizu toga).Nema sad puno vremena pisati,ali nisam ni sigurna koliko ću moći da opišem šta se dešava u mojoj glavi,sa mojim mislima,sa mojim osjećanjima.

----------


## pulinka

> I ovo sve što si rekla...posebno mijenjati način razmišljanja. Meni moja psih kaže: "Pazite što mislite". Stvarno. Otuda sve kreće.


Nemam dijagnozu, ali jesam sigurno i anksiozna i kontrol-frik. 
Da li imaš volje da pojasniš to "Pazite šta mislite"? 
To tako često pročitam kao neki opšti savet, a meni je totalno nerazumljivo šta se time podrazumeva. 
Tj. kako možeš sam sebi preusmeriti misli? I da li bi uopšte trebalo? 
Ako ti je nešto u mislima, onda znači da ti je važno ili te uznemirava. Ako skrećeš misli, zar nije onda to potiskivanje i "guranje pod tepih"?
Mislim, gde je granica između pozitivnog razmišljanja i samoobmane, kako postaviš sebi tu granicu ako kažeš da ti treba reality check s vremena na vreme?
Sorry, ako su pitanja bezvezna ili ti zvuče agresivno, zanemari ih...Zapravo sam samo radoznala...

----------


## lavko

> Mene interesuje ova tema.Anksioznost?Šta je to?Kada ste dobili dijagnozu i kako?Kada se desio taj klik da nešto nije u redu?Pokušavam sebi pomoći i svrstati se negdje,a nemam pojma odakle krenuti.Prvo sam mislila da je neka vrsta depresije,ili histerije,ili sam čak bolesti živaca(ili sam makar blizu toga).Nema sad puno vremena pisati,ali nisam ni sigurna koliko ću moći da opišem šta se dešava u mojoj glavi,sa mojim mislima,sa mojim osjećanjima.


Silkica, ja sam dobila dijagnozu s 19-20 godina...počelo je postupno tj.prišuljalo se, počele su neke misli koje su me plašile, rekla bih neprikladne, ponekad šokantne, misli o meni, dečku, životu. I strahovi. To je tipično za OKP, moju dijagnozu. A onda kada se razmahalo krenuli su napadaji panike.
Nisam odmah znala što se dešava, ali u trenutku kada ti to utječe na život tako da više ne živiš slobodno i radiš što želiš, već radiš sve samo da izbjegneš napadaj panike, pa ne izlaziš iz kuće, na primjer, ili ne ideš u šoping centar jer tamo te najčešće uhvati napadaj panike, a taj napadaj izgleda kao da umireš (srce ubrzano lupa, nemaš daha, znojiš se, tresu ti se ruke..) znala sam da nije nešto u redu. Otada sam naučila što je to, zašto se dešava i kako si pomoći.

Kako se ti osjećaš? Primjećuješ nešto što nije u redu s tvojim mislima i osjećajima?

----------


## lavko

> Nemam dijagnozu, ali jesam sigurno i anksiozna i kontrol-frik. 
> Da li imaš volje da pojasniš to "Pazite šta mislite"? 
> To tako često pročitam kao neki opšti savet, a meni je totalno nerazumljivo šta se time podrazumeva. 
> Tj. kako možeš sam sebi preusmeriti misli? I da li bi uopšte trebalo? 
> Ako ti je nešto u mislima, onda znači da ti je važno ili te uznemirava. Ako skrećeš misli, zar nije onda to potiskivanje i "guranje pod tepih"?
> Mislim, gde je granica između pozitivnog razmišljanja i samoobmane, kako postaviš sebi tu granicu ako kažeš da ti treba reality check s vremena na vreme?
> Sorry, ako su pitanja bezvezna ili ti zvuče agresivno, zanemari ih...Zapravo sam samo radoznala...


Nisu uopće bezvezna pitanja..pokušat ću odgovoriti na svom primjeru jer mi je tako
najlakše. Svako ponašanje ima 4 elementa: misao, osjećaj, radnja, fiziološka reakcija. Moj problem je u osjećajima u pratnji s fiziološkim rekacijama. Na primjer, osjećam strah/tjeskobu popraćeno reakcijama znojenja, nedostatka daha i slično. Zašto? Zato što mislim da ću u šoping centru pasti u nesvijest, na primjer. Posjedično tome, slijedi radnja - ne idem u šoping centar (ni na plac, ni na kavu, nikuda). 

Da li je to normalna reakcija/osjećaj na situaciju? Postoji li u šoping centru nešto zbog čega bih trebala pasti u nesvijest? Ne, ali ja to i dalje mislim. Realne opasnosti nema, a ja osjećam strah. 

Nakon što osvijestim problem da - ne, nema opasnosti, nitko me ne natjerava pištoljem da bih morala strahovati od šoping centra, bojim se samo da ne doživim napadaj panike kada izađem, a naučila sam što je napadaj panike i da od njega ne padam u nesvijest. Dakle, kada znam to sve, uviđam da realne opasnosti nema i mislim kako nema razloga da ne odem u taj šoping centar. Tada se mijenjaju osjećaji, mijenjaju se fiziološke reakcije, mijenja se radnja - odlazim u šoping centar.

Ovo je najbanalniji primjer. Ali uzmi u obzir da kod anksioznih ljudi strahovi budu pretjerani, npr. srce mi preskače - gotovo je, infarkt, umirem. Reakcija je puuuno pretjerana i tu dolazi taj dio s mislima..moraš uložiti svjestan napor da temeljem svega što znaš, ne misliš kako ti slijedi infarkt, već ti srce slučajno preskače i dešava se svakome.
Ako ti jenešto u mislima, to ne mora značiti da je realno, važno, adekvatno. Misli su svakojake, često iskrivljene kod nas anksioznih. Što vuče za sobom niz reakcija i ponašanja. Zato da, moramo moći preusmjeriti misli, jer je to način da ne postanemo žrtve nerealnih strahova.

Ne znam da li ti je što jasnije, ali pođi od činjenice da anksiozni ljudi imaju ponešto iskrivljenu sliku...koju treba s vremena na vrijeme poravnati.

----------


## nanimira

I za sve to treba hrabrosti..ne se bojati vlastitih misli..mene muči jakooo taj dio, hrabrost..kad krene napadaj, odmah se uplašim i puno mi je gore negokad osvijestim i pomalo u šali kažem-aha, tu si  :Smile: 

Primjetila sam da i za tu hrabrost treba odmoreno tijelo-što mi majke najčešće nemamo..od umora mozak postaje hiperaktivan,adrenalin puca i na što treba i ne treba. 

Imam mješoviti ankiozno depresivni poremećaj,koji više-manje uspješno liječim terapijom antidepresivima i gestalt psihoterapijom.Dijagnosticiran mi je također s 19 god, kad se prvi put pojavio tokom napada panike.

Uz sve to imam i hipotireozu i od nedugo PCOS.

Ima li nade za mene,ne znam, rano mi je reći. 

POstoje dani kad je super, postoje dani kad se ne mogu ustati iz kreveta. Ali,svejedno ustanem..

Apropo roditeljstva- užas, nikako se ne mogu pomiriti s činjenicom da moje dijete ima takvu majku,stalno sam u okrivljavanju i grižnji savjesti, a o samo sažaljenju da ne pričam. Meni tu trebaju savjeti...ako netko ima stvarno bih bila zahvalana.

----------


## pulinka

> Ne znam da li ti je što jasnije, ali pođi od činjenice da anksiozni ljudi imaju ponešto iskrivljenu sliku...koju treba s vremena na vrijeme poravnati.


Hvala. Jasnije mi je. 
Znači, ovo, "pazite šta mislite" se u slučaju anksioznosti odnosi upravo na reality check, tj. na to da kad misli krenu da idu u pravcu preterane reakcije na nešto, moraš sam da naučiš mehanizam da ih vratiš na manje anksiozan pravac? 

Ja bih volela da upoznam pouzdanog psihologa. Ali avaj, tokom života sam sticajem okolnosti među prijateljima i poznanicima stekla čak petoro psihologa i jednog psihijatra i njihovi privatni životi su toliko s*ebani da mi psihologija i psihoterapija uopšte ne ulivaju poverenje  :Smile: .

----------


## lavko

Recimo da to pazite što mislite služi u tu svrhu uglavnom, iako je primjenjivo šire..često iz neznanja stvaramo mišljenja, mišljenja stvaraju osjećaje tako da tu dolazi taj dio da pazimo što mislimo, zapravo da spoznajemo što više da bismo mogli razumjeti. Al aj ti budi tako racionalan uvijek!

----------


## lavko

> Apropo roditeljstva- užas, nikako se ne mogu pomiriti s činjenicom da moje dijete ima takvu majku,stalno sam u okrivljavanju i grižnji savjesti, a o samo sažaljenju da ne pričam. Meni tu trebaju savjeti...ako netko ima stvarno bih bila zahvalana.


Znam...mene zna oprati kada je ona, npr, nervozna i cendrava, pa pomislim - možda sam ja sada nervozna, ona osjeti, pa možda bude imala posljedica od mojih anksioznih stanja..nij mi fer da u startu ima drugačiju poziciju, da nema optimalne uvjete kao dijete majke koja je sređena. Ali...ali ne znam.

----------


## lavko

Inače, pogledajte ovdje simpozij koji će se 16.4. održati: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3R...Zd1prUnFZ/view

Polovica ovih tema je mene debelo "oprala" u trudnoći. Jako zanimljivo zvuči, ja nažalost ne mogu ići, ne znam da li je ulaz za sve slobodan, ali bilo bi dobro da bude i pacijentica na simpoziju, jer ne bih voljela vjerovati da će liječnici imati samo jednu stranu medalje na skupu.

----------


## *mamica*

> Ako ti je nešto u mislima, onda znači da ti je važno ili te uznemirava. Ako skrećeš misli, zar nije onda to potiskivanje i "guranje pod tepih"?
> Mislim, gde je granica između pozitivnog razmišljanja i samoobmane, kako postaviš sebi tu granicu ako kažeš da ti treba reality check s vremena na vreme?


Najlakši način jest da staviš nekog drugog u svoju kožu i zapitaš se kako bi procijenila tu drugu osobu da izgleda i ponaša se kao ti. 

Ja nemam nikakvu službenu dijagnozu niti sam pohodila psihijatre. Otišla sam psihoterapeutkinji kada sam shvatila da anksioznost i strahovi ometaju moj normalni, uobičajeni život.

Fizička manifestacija je bila prestanak brige o sebi koji je rezultirao debljanjem, neizlaženjem iz trenirke i pidžame danima, zatim lupanje srca, grč u trbuhu. 

Emocionalno sam bila stalno zabrinuta i nervozna zbog gluposti. Svaki slijedeći dan i normalne svakodnevne obaveze su mi se činile kao nesavladiva prepreka radi koje bih najradije ostala kući i nigdje ne izlazila. U svoj omiljeni restoran nisam otišla više od godinu dana. Go-dinu dana. Konobar se iznenadio i imao reakciju "ooo, pa evo vas opet" kada me je ugledao.

Bilo mi je teško skoncentrirati se i uživati u čitanju knjiga, gledanju filmova, neobaveznim konverzacijama.. jer sam stalno mislila na "probleme" koji me čekaju idući dan.

Ma, to jednostavno nisam bila ja - vesela i društvena osoba koja je uživala u životu i druženjima.

Ali, moje obaveze su pritom savršeno funkcionirale. Posao sam obavljala (i obavljam) perfektno. Djetetu se dajem 110%, trudim se najiskrenije da pred sobom nema živčanu, nervoznu mater. Iskreno i jedno i drugo obožavam. Ali to me onda i dodatno iscrpi.


Putovanja su mi i dalje na vetu - još nisam prevladala strah od ŠBBKBB ako poletim avionom i odem u neku lijepu europsku metropolu. 

Ali, bitno je da sam počela malim koracima. Svjesnost i rad na sebi - dvije najvažnije stvari na putu do ozdravljenja.

----------


## lavko

Ja sam se sjetila još jednog čudovišta koje mene grize - analiziranje do bola i razmišljanje što sam trebala bolje napraviti. Ne znam da li to svi rade ili ovako malo anksiozniji.
Baš sam na drugoj temi napisala kako se moje dijete ne voli baš maziti - ona kada daje puse, ne daje ju u obraz, već u zrak..zagrli me oko nogu, zagrli kada pitam, ali nije maza.
I sad ja imam teorije - možda sam distancirana, možda zbog anksioznosti ne mogu izraziti svu ljubav, možda mi zamjera što viknem nekad, možda previše zabranjujem...pa analiziram kako sam se ponašala, pa što sam joj pričala, pa sto stvari.
To se u engleskom zove "overthinking". 
Apsolutno nisam sigurna u ispravnost svojih postupaka već ih seciram.

----------


## nanimira

> Ja sam se sjetila još jednog čudovišta koje mene grize - analiziranje do bola i razmišljanje što sam trebala bolje napraviti. Ne znam da li to svi rade ili ovako malo anksiozniji.
> Baš sam na drugoj temi napisala kako se moje dijete ne voli baš maziti - ona kada daje puse, ne daje ju u obraz, već u zrak..zagrli me oko nogu, zagrli kada pitam, ali nije maza.
> I sad ja imam teorije - možda sam distancirana, možda zbog anksioznosti ne mogu izraziti svu ljubav, možda mi zamjera što viknem nekad, možda previše zabranjujem...pa analiziram kako sam se ponašala, pa što sam joj pričala, pa sto stvari.
> To se u engleskom zove "overthinking". 
> Apsolutno nisam sigurna u ispravnost svojih postupaka već ih seciram.


također..i također se ni moja malena ne želi baš maziti..sad je to puno više nego prije,ali je svejedno manje nego druga djeca. ali ona je takva osoba-ne tjeram ju da grli i ljubi druge osobe onda nekako mislim da ne mora ni mene ako baš ne želi. 

analiziram još ponekad..većinu vremena provodim u takvom kaotičnom životnom stilu da stignem baš analizirati previše..ali navečer, kad sve utihne-bome treba naučit kako ugasit mozak... 

uspjela sam nekako naučit da dajem sve od sebe da ona ima dobru majku, da ja imam dobru sebe i da sam pažljivija prema svojim potrebama. tek sam usvojila to gradivo,sad ga još treba počet primjenjivati češće u praksi.

----------


## lavko

Baš sam jučer bila na psihoterapiji, pa smo pričale psih i ja koliko je bitno da je majka sebi na prvome mjestu. To zvuči možda grubo. Ali je doista bitno.
Jer što se desi ako je dijete na prvome mjestu? Nauči da sve bude po njegovom, da sve dobije, da bude centar. I onda ode u život i vidi da u svijetu to tako ne funkcionira. Pa se razočara s posljedicama. 
Ja sam isto to tek sada usvojila ali na način da sam u nultoj fazi - postala sam svjesna toga. U svakodnevnom životu trebam tek provoditi u djelo.
A to je posao.

----------


## nanimira

UUU svjesnost o tome je korak samo takav. Evo moj primjer - zadnjih par noći se budi svakih sat vremena, ja sam slomljena i ne mogu funkcionirati.Preko dana galami, razdražljiva je, ne može spavati,neće jest i pit i jednostavno mi je digla tlak i išla na živce. Zagalamila sam na nju al stvarno bez neke pretjerane potrebe. Uočila sam da su mi živci ajd bok i odlučil ada se trebam presložiti.

Zvala sam muža da popodne kad dođe s posla uzme nju, neka odu negdje na 2 sata da ja malo odspavam u miru. Preporodila sam se. I bilo mi je svejedno hoće li i što jesti,piti,mada joj je dao šećer na žlicu-NEKA; samo da ja malo sama odspavam. U miru.

I bio je mir.  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Uf, na što sve moraš misliti kad postaneš roditelj...drago mi je da si se odmorila. 

Meni je zanimljivo kako kada postaneš roditelj odjednom isplivaju sve moguće rupe u tvojoj ličnosti koje imaš, svi defekti, svi nedostaci, sve te dočeka jer sve utječe na dijete. Doista rastemo s našom djecom, svatko iz svoje startne pozicije.

----------


## DeDada

Djeca nas svakako odgajaju  :Smile:  

Overthinking je meni najveći problem. Za svaku situaciju sam si sama kriva, ako se netko od prijatelja ili obitelji ne javlja u glavi složim teorije da sam rekla/napravila to i to i sad se ta osoba ljuti. Ne mogu zaspati bez upaljenog TV-a, serije su mi spas da ne mislim o teškim temama pred spavanje. Vikendi su mi noćna mora jer nema mojih serija već puštaju filmove koji nisu dovoljno lagane tematike da bih zaspala uz njih. Vikendima sam umorna. Natovarila sam si još jednu brigu, sina smo posvojili. Ne rodili. To je jako važno svima osim nas. Ljudi imaju potrebu komentirati. Zamišljam kako će malac jednog dana sve te komentare razumjeti i to će poljuljati njegovu sigurnost u našu obitelj. Paranoiram godinama unaprijed, kad smo postali roditelji, noću sam sjedila za stolom i razmišljala o tome koliko koštaju knjige i školski pribor. Malac je imao malo preko godinu i pol! Skoro godinu dana kasnije, ja sam došla preko fakulteta do zaposlenja!

----------


## nanimira

Te rupe su i mene iznenadile i to neugodno iznenadile.

----------


## Tajana123

Nova sam ovdje ali sam se registrirala samo da iznesem svoje iskustvo.
Imala sam kompliciranu trudnocu i porod ali tada jos nisam imala simptoma. Nakon sto sam rodila bila sam puna energije, dojenje je odlicno krenulo i jednostavno sam bila sretna sto je sve u redu. Negdje dva tjedna po porodu su krenuli prvi simptomi s laganim paranojama.!Naime malo po malo su krenuli napadaji panike da s mojim djetetom nesto nije u redu. Prestala sam ga gledati ko majka nego sam stalno nesto trezila i svako malo nasla neki novi sindrom sa najgorim mogucim ishodom. Hvatali su me najgori moguci napadaji panike, pobremeno sam bila toliko izgubljena da nisam mogla funkcionirati. Sve se malo poboljsalo kad sam pocela raditi i prestala dojiti te krenula sa terapijiom. Psihiterapija mi nije nikako pomogla

----------


## nanimira

meni psihoterapija pomaže prvenstveno da iznesem svoj  je osjećaje i misli bez straha od osude, čak i od same sebe - rekla sam i to je to.

Lijekovi mi pomažu da lakše podnesem simptome tjeskobe, a nakon što sam dobila parezu facijalisa imala sam ih sve. I sad ih ponekad imam, isključivo one kojih se najviše bojim- vrtoglavice, ljuljanja,bolovi u vratu i straženem dijelu glave, dok ovi s disanjem i ubrzanim pulsom su mi nestali.

Međutim, počelo mi se javljati nešto neobično- jako se uzbudim, bilo da se radi o nekoj negativnoj situaciji ili pozitivnoj. Recimo, trebaju mi doći prijatelji s malenom i mene to toliko neugodno uzbudi, sa svim popratnim simptomima tjeskobe. A volim se družit s njima inače. Počnem se tresti, znojiti,crveniti- zapravo me više podsjeća na tremu. I to mi je tako izraženo od kad imam dijete-prije mi je bilo više nelagodno al sad je stvarno jako.

Kao da me sram nečeg.

----------


## *mamica*

> Lijekovi mi pomažu da lakše podnesem simptome tjeskobe, a nakon što sam dobila parezu facijalisa imala sam ih sve. I sad ih ponekad imam, isključivo one kojih se najviše bojim- vrtoglavice, ljuljanja,bolovi u vratu i straženem dijelu glave, dok ovi s disanjem i ubrzanim pulsom su mi nestali.


Šta su to stvarno simptomi tjeskobe? Jer ja sam ih jako jako intezivno imala upravo u periodu moje anksioznosti. Nije mi nikada palo na pamet, niti mi je to itko rekao, da bi to mogli biti simptomi tjeskobe (disanje i ubrzani puls hajde de). Uz to sam non stop imala migrene.

Više sam to povezala sa prečestim sjedenjem uz računalo nego sa svojim emocionalnim stanjem.

----------


## nanimira

Joj ima ih cijeli niz,  dovoljno ti je proguglati anxiety symptoms i naći ćeš cijeli niz-no ono što je zajedničko je konstantni osjećaj zabrinutosti ( onaj od kojeg se preznojiš), nemir..uz to ide cijeli niz fizičkih i psihičkih simptoma koji variraju od iracionalnih strahova koje ne možeš kontrolirati i koji ti unakazuju kvalitetu života ( kojekakve fobije, OKP itd. ) pa sve do derealizacije i depersonalizacije.

Stvarno ih ima..mislim,tjeskoba kao takva je sastvani dio života i često se u mahovima pojavljuje ovisno o raspoloženju, zdravstvenom stanju itd.) ali ako prelazigranice izdržljivosti potrebno je zabaviti se malo s tim. Može biti samo bolje.

----------


## marla-s

> Znam da ovdje ima forumašica koje su prolazile trudnoću, a potom prolaze i roditeljstvo s anksioznim poremećajima. Ono što bih voljela čuti od svih vas anksioznih, ali iostalih koji imaju neka bliža iskustva, jest kako kontrolirate poremećaj u odnosu na dijete/djecu i kojim načinima si pomažete u teškim situacijama. Da li prepoznajete loše obrasce ponašanja? Idete li na psihoterapiju? Čitate li literaturu? Pijete li lijekove?



imam dg. anksiozno-depresivne, plus panic attack. majka sam jednog djeteta školske dobi i u ranoj trudnoći sam. ne pijem lijekove od prošlog tjedna jer sam doznala za trudnoću. psihijatrica me skinula sa svih lijekova i rekla da pokušam izdržati makar 1. trimestar.
za sada sam relativno ok, doduše, osjećam kako se vraćaju svi simptomi, ali još uvijek mogu izdržati dan bez lijekova. nekoliko godina idem na psihoterapiju. 
prepoznajem li loše obrasce? uglavnom da. svoje dijiete pokušavam zaštiti od svojih strahova, no nemoguće je potpuno skriti kroz što prolazim tako da problematiku prilagođavam i približavam njegovoj dobi, pitanjima, potrebama. u neke sam ga stvari bila prisiljena uputit - recimo što učiniti ukoliko ostanem bez svijesti i padnem na pod (to mi se dogodilo prošlo ljeto), ponekad se jako bojim bez očitog razloga, znam se tresti, ali onda mu objasnim što mi je i da će to proći. mnogo sam bolji roditelj na lijekovima, normalnija sam i dijete mi je manje izloženo svemu onom ružnom što proživljavam.

od svoje dijagnoze ne bježim. uostalom, ja nisam svoja dijagnoza. no ne bježim ni od svojiih dužnosti i obaveza. i onih dana kad mi je jako loše u trenucima kad mogu približim se i posvetim svom djetetu. daleko sam od savršenog roditelja, no mišljenja sam da je to ionako jedna od iluzija. trudim se i dajem sve od sebe da poboljšam kvalitetu svog i života svoje obitelji, a to je dobar, pozitivan primjer za moje dijete.

----------


## marla-s

> Šta su to stvarno simptomi tjeskobe?


moji su: tres, ubrzani puls, nagla izmmjena osjećaja hladnoće i preznojavanja, mučnina, česti odlasci na wc, knedla u grlu, nemogućnost gutanja hrane, vrtoglavica, osjećaj probadanja, trnjenje/mravinjanje po raznim dijelovima tijela, osjećaj kao da ću ovog trena ostati bez svijesti (jednom i jesam), izraziti strah od umiranja, "preskakanje" srca...sigurno sam neki zaboravila napisati...uglavnom, ima tih simptoma jako mnogo. ja sam ih uglavnom sve imala.

----------


## *mamica*

> moji su: tres, ubrzani puls, nagla izmmjena osjećaja hladnoće i preznojavanja, mučnina, česti odlasci na wc, knedla u grlu, nemogućnost gutanja hrane, vrtoglavica, osjećaj probadanja, trnjenje/mravinjanje po raznim dijelovima tijela, osjećaj kao da ću ovog trena ostati bez svijesti (jednom i jesam), izraziti strah od umiranja, "preskakanje" srca...sigurno sam neki zaboravila napisati...uglavnom, ima tih simptoma jako mnogo. ja sam ih uglavnom sve imala.


Jako mi je žao. Čini mi se po vašim postovima da sam ja "najlakši" slučaj na ovoj temi i zaista mi je bilo užasno prolaziti kroz to, a kako je tek tebi, ne mogu niti zamisliti. Svaka ti čast što si smogla snage odgajati dvoje djece i lijepa mi je tvoja rečenica "ja nisam svoja dijagnoza", drago mi je da si svjesna toga. Želim ti svu sreću ovog svijeta.

----------


## nanimira

marla, a jesi skužila uzrok možda?

----------


## lavko

Evo me i tu, na godisnjem sam pa nisam stizala na forum od trcanja ta djetetom.

Nanimira, ja sam imala fazu socijalne fobije,slicno mi je tvojim simptomima..nisam u biti mogla gledati ljude u oci dok sam pricala s njima,crvenila sam se, glas mi je drhtao, a ruke da ne pricam, strikala sam non stop! Bilo je faza kada se nisam mogla potpisati od tremora. Totalno me ta socijalna fobija prala neko vrijeme.

Meni su uvijek traume okidaci. Srusi mi se svijet. Imala sam spontani prije 5 godina, nakon toga sam se toliko dekompenzirala da sam 5 mjeseci bila na bolovanju. Uzas. I onda ajd gradi ispocetka. Kompenziraj se. Sastavi se.

----------


## nanimira

Imala sam i ja spontani prije 6 god. I kitetazu na zivo i budno. Osim sto je trauna izgubiti dijete, ova kiretaza mi je dodatno pojacala strahove. Osjecala sam se izgubljeno,ponizeno,bezvrijedno..dok se sjetim da sam vristala tamo pred njima sto od fizickih bolova,sto od emocionalne boli zbog gubitka djeteta, sestra mi je spicila benzic u venu i kao rijesila problem sa me u miru ociste.

Nakon toga su krenule socijalne fobije svih vrsta i oblika. Ja sam naravno uzela ad ponovno da se u sto kracem roku dovedem u stanje normale. I naravno da sad vidim da mi je trebala zesca psihoterapija.

----------


## lavko

Joj koje iskustvo...to ostavi traume za cijeli život. Mene je taj spontani skroz rasturio, nakon neplodnosti i obilaska svih mogućih bolnica, konačno zatrudnim, i onda spontani. 
Mislim da nema simptoma kojeg nisam tada imala. Socijalna fobija, panični napadaji, strahovi, opsesije...

Zapravo, čini mi se da ja jedino super funkcioniram u laboratorijskim uvjetima - kada sve ide po planu. Mom planu, naravno. A to je otkako sam rodila - nikad. I zato sada imam ta preznojavanja kada valjda podsvijest reagira na sve stresove oko mene tako da se preznojim.

----------


## lavko

> imam dg. anksiozno-depresivne, plus panic attack. majka sam jednog djeteta školske dobi i u ranoj trudnoći sam. ne pijem lijekove od prošlog tjedna jer sam doznala za trudnoću. psihijatrica me skinula sa svih lijekova i rekla da pokušam izdržati makar 1. trimestar.
> za sada sam relativno ok, doduše, osjećam kako se vraćaju svi simptomi, ali još uvijek mogu izdržati dan bez lijekova. nekoliko godina idem na psihoterapiju. 
> prepoznajem li loše obrasce? uglavnom da. *svoje dijiete pokušavam zaštiti od svojih strahova, no nemoguće je potpuno skriti kroz što prolazim tako da problematiku prilagođavam i približavam njegovoj dobi, pitanjima, potrebama. u neke sam ga stvari bila prisiljena uputit - recimo što učiniti ukoliko ostanem bez svijesti i padnem na pod (to mi se dogodilo prošlo ljeto), ponekad se jako bojim bez očitog razloga, znam se tresti, ali onda mu objasnim što mi je i da će to proći. mnogo sam bolji roditelj na lijekovima, normalnija sam i dijete mi je manje izloženo svemu onom ružnom što proživljavam.*
> 
> od svoje dijagnoze ne bježim. uostalom, ja nisam svoja dijagnoza. no ne bježim ni od svojiih dužnosti i obaveza. i onih dana kad mi je jako loše u trenucima kad mogu približim se i posvetim svom djetetu. daleko sam od savršenog roditelja, no mišljenja sam da je to ionako jedna od iluzija. trudim se i dajem sve od sebe da poboljšam kvalitetu svog i života svoje obitelji, a to je dobar, pozitivan primjer za moje dijete.


Ja ni sama ne znam kako bih objasnila djetetu da mi ponekad nije dobro, zasad je još premala da bi shvatila, ali doći će i taj trenutak. 
Jedino što vidim na sebi kao pozitivnu promjenu da ne paničarim kao prije. Bude mi loše, krenu kojekakve misli, i onda se skockam i kažem sama sebi: nemam ja za to vremena, dijete me treba. I stvarno prođe brže. Prije bi to bilo cjelodnevno raspadanje. Ili barem poludnevno s jakom dozom Normabela od koje bi prepsavala par sati. Sada to brže hendlam. I baš sam ponosna zbog toga.

----------


## lavko

> Nova sam ovdje ali sam se registrirala samo da iznesem svoje iskustvo.
> Imala sam kompliciranu trudnocu i porod ali tada jos nisam imala simptoma. Nakon sto sam rodila bila sam puna energije, dojenje je odlicno krenulo i jednostavno sam bila sretna sto je sve u redu. Negdje dva tjedna po porodu su krenuli prvi simptomi s laganim paranojama.!Naime malo po malo su krenuli napadaji panike da s mojim djetetom nesto nije u redu. Prestala sam ga gledati ko majka nego sam stalno nesto trezila i svako malo nasla neki novi sindrom sa najgorim mogucim ishodom. Hvatali su me najgori moguci napadaji panike, pobremeno sam bila toliko izgubljena da nisam mogla funkcionirati. Sve se malo poboljsalo kad sam pocela raditi i prestala dojiti te krenula sa terapijiom. Psihiterapija mi nije nikako pomogla



Vidim da ti je prvipost baš na ovoj temi
Kako si sada?

----------


## nanimira

Ja sam isto razmisljala kako cu joj objasniti sto mi je..i skuzila da bas nemam puno.mudrosti. jer ni sama jos ne znam sto mi je,iskreno.

----------


## lavko

Ima jedno pismo anksiozne majke svojoj djeci, na engleskom je...baš je tužno i lijepo istovremeno..ovdje je: http://www.babble.com/parenting/a-le...ildren-anxiety


Završava ovako:

"I’m not sure if it will ever leave me. If I will wake up one day and be free of the pressure — the worry. What I _do_ know is that there are days when it doesn’t take over and you are one of the reasons it doesn’t. Your smiles and hugs, your happiness and optimism — that’s what gets me through."

----------


## mamitzi

ne znam ima li netko problem poput mene -ne podnosim zatvoren prostor. izbjegavam liftove, zatvorene javne wc-e, rock koncerte, tunele i sl.
moja djeca su razočarana što s njima nisam išla u rudnik tehničkog muzeja, u špilje, pa čak ni na tobogan msu.
kako im objasniti da mi strah nije važniji od njih, imate li neku ideju? pitaju li vas vaši klinci ponekad, zašto ti to mama ne možeš?

----------


## Peterlin

Ja. Nema šanse da uđem u podzemnu garažu autom, baš nisam ljubitelj liftova a ni trqmvqja. 

Zašto ne mogu? Isto kao što ne mogu ni špagu napraviti. Moj stariji nikad nije pitao. Mlađi jest par puta sve dok se nismo jednom penjali na zvonik u Zadru. Kad je osjetio i on kakav je osjećaj kad ti taj prostor ne odgovaara, puno bolje razumije. Ali trebalo je čekati da napuni 12 godina.

----------


## nanimira

> ne znam ima li netko problem poput mene -ne podnosim zatvoren prostor. izbjegavam liftove, zatvorene javne wc-e, rock koncerte, tunele i sl.
> moja djeca su razočarana što s njima nisam išla u rudnik tehničkog muzeja, u špilje, pa čak ni na tobogan msu.
> kako im objasniti da mi strah nije važniji od njih, imate li neku ideju? pitaju li vas vaši klinci ponekad, zašto ti to mama ne možeš?


uf, ja i agorafobiju i klaustrofobiju i akrofobiju što sam starija  :Smile: 

al dobro Peterlin kaže- kao što ne mogu akrobatisat tako ne mogu ni to. Iako se ja tjeram, kao dio KBT terapije, da se izlažem tim situacijama. Nekad idem bez problema, nekad se ljuljam skupa s prostorom u kojem se nalazim.

----------


## lavko

Nemam s time problema, ali imam strah od visine i nikad s djetetom ne idem na balkon, niti vješam veš na vanjskim žicama. Moje dijete je još malo, pa ne pita. Ali mislim da ako se objasni na neki pristupačan način - mama se ne osjeća dobro kada je u zatvorenom prostoru, to je tako kod nekih ljudi, ali možemo ići bilo gdje drugdje zajedno...

----------


## lavko

Ja se moram izjadati...danas sam baš raspadnuta. I to baš na godišnjicu braka, a ovaj puta muž nije problem, barem ne izravan. 

Jučer sam bila na psihoterapiji. Inače jedan od problema koje imam, pored OKP-a, je noćno hranjenje - jedem u polusvjesnom stanju po noći, pojedem, vraćam se u krevet i nastavim zaspati. Ujutro vidim što sam pojela obično po papirićima slatkiša, kori banane, teglici pekmeza, itd. Dok jedem nisam niti svjesna niti nesvjesna. Jako čudno.

Uglavnom, nisam imala do sada puno vremena s psihoterapeutom o tome, tu i tamo bi se dotakle, jer sam imala važnijih tema, ali sada smo počele kopati. Rekla mi je, a ja sam kasnije potvrdila googlanjem, da je to samodestruktivno ponašanje što do sada nisam tako shvaćala, ali to je u rangu alkoholizma ili samoozlijeđivanja, na primjer. I onda sam doma još po tome čačkala i sad sam baš jad jadni. Svašta se tu spominje, pola toga sam znala, ali sam sada dobila potvrdu da imam debelog posla još uvijek..i da ne štima sa mnom. Ne znam što me to tako pogodilo, mislim druge stvari me toliko ne diraju, kao npr činjenica da imam OKP..ali ovo mi je još jedno sranje.

----------


## pulinka

A kakav si savet dobila u vezi noćnog jedenja?
Ako si ti u nekom polusvesnom stanju, zar nije to zapravo neki vid "mesečarenja"? 
Ako gledaš tako na problem, naravno da je samodestruktivno bauljati polusvesna po kući iz prostog razloga što se možeš saplesti i pasti...ali na koji način polusvesna osoba može da zaustavi sebe, ne kapiram? Da li ti treba nekako sama sebe da "razbudiš"? Da to funkcioniše, ne bi postojali "mesečari", zar ne?

Ja buncam u snu kada sam premorena, moja deca isto, i stvarno ne znam na koji način bih mogla da utičem na to, makar često i probudimo jedni druge "pričom"  :Smile: .
Hoću reći, meni to ne deluje kao problem koji zavisi od tvoje volje i za koji je dovoljno promeniti nekakve svesne obrasce ponašanja. Naravno, ja nisam psihoterapeut, ali onako, laički, meni se čini da nema smisla da okrivljavaš sebe za nešto što radiš polusvesna, u vreme kada "spavaš". Imaš malo dete i normalno je da u krevet ležeš premorena i nedovoljno "isključenog" mozga.

----------


## lavko

Eh-heh, sad...samodestruktivno je to što se prejedam, samo to jedenje je trpanje hrane u sebe kako bi se "utješila" jer ne mogu riješiti probleme u stvarnom životu. Pa podsvijest nađe način da se nosi s tim problemima. Npr, pijanstvo je samodestruktivno ponašanje isto, ljudi se nalijevaju da otupe, zaborave bol, da se ne moraju nositi s njim (ne svi koji se napiju, mladež se napije iz gluposti, ali kronični pijanci nešto potiskuju i radije se opijaju). Isto je s hranom - kratkotrajni izvor sreće. Ali čini mi loše...i pokazuje da ne cijenim sebe jer trpam u sebe kao u kantu, šećer uglavnom, i nije me briga za zdravlje tj ništa me ne može preplašiti pa da ja to ne radim više. To što ja to radim u snu je dodatni problem, to tek ne možeš kontrolirati ali psih kaže da nije poanta da kontroliram već da dođemo do uzroka, nešto mi je stvorilo sliku o sebi kao osobi koja nije vrijedna, koja se ne zna nositi s problemima i zato se natrpavam. Kad dođem do toga što me u korijenu muči i izjeda, radit ću na uzroku, pa bi se trebala riješiti i posljedica... možda su to odnosi, možda činjenica da imam dijete za koje se treba brinuti pa mi je to i dalje šok..ko će ga znat.

Složeno je to, ali sad sam zagrebla, pa idem u to. To noćno hranjenje traje već 2 godine. Dosta mi je sad...

----------


## mamitzi

jao lavko, noćni obrok u polusnu je neobičan. možda si već pisala (a ja nisam pročitela) jesi li pokušala da tvoj muž zaključa kuhinju i sakrije ključ (i špajzu ako imaš). hoćeš li se probuditi kad ne nađeš hranu? ili se vratiti u krevet?

----------


## nanimira

Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme pod prilicnim stresom i skuzila sam da preko dana nemam nikakav apetit,doslovno jedem dansenne onesvijestim, a sinoc sam recimo namazala 2 snite kruha s majonezom i prozdrla to. Kao da kad popusti stres i pritisak pocnem se normalno osjecati i funkcionirati,pa tako i jesti.

----------


## lavko

> jao lavko, noćni obrok u polusnu je neobičan. možda si već pisala (a ja nisam pročitela) jesi li pokušala da tvoj muž zaključa kuhinju i sakrije ključ (i špajzu ako imaš). hoćeš li se probuditi kad ne nađeš hranu? ili se vratiti u krevet?


A što da ti kažem - jesam. To mi je jedini način borbe. Sram me uopće to napisati, ali kako imamo špajzu i frižider iza kliznih vrata, muž je osmislio lokot i zaključamo sve jestivo svaku noć. I tad se ne dignem obično ili tražim pa kad vidim da nema ničega za jest, vratim se nazad u krevet. A ako on zaspe i ne zaključa, raspašoj..
Sve je to super kad zaključamo, samo što problem ostaje. 




> Ja sam u zadnje vrijeme pod prilicnim stresom i skuzila sam da preko dana nemam nikakav apetit,doslovno jedem dansenne onesvijestim, a sinoc sam recimo namazala 2 snite kruha s majonezom i prozdrla to. Kao da kad popusti stres i pritisak pocnem se normalno osjecati i funkcionirati,pa tako i jesti.


Moji svi problemi koje sam ikada imala u životu su prošli kroz želudac a tako su i kile dolazile i odlazile, od 50 do 80. Nema krize koju nisam osjetila kroz hranu. 
Anksioznost nosi još niz popratnih pojava, ne samo osjećaje, već eto i ovakve navike.

----------


## lavko

Sad imam malkoc vremena, pa mogu pisati. Jutros sam pričala s frendicom, anksioznom kao i ja, koja mi je rekla onako u šaljivom tonu: "Ma meni je stres sama činjenica da imam dijete". Haha. Ali to je doista kod nas tako. Da se razumijemo - meni je sve stres. Moje idealno stanje je meditativno - praznog uma. Samo postojim. Sve ostalo je neka vrsta stresa. Osim posla (tu se ne nerviram ni najmanje). Ali kad pogledam unatrag, pa to su takve drame bile kad sam imala dečke, kad sam se udavala, kad sam otkrila neplodnost, kad sam imala spontani, kad sam ostala trudna..e, sve što nije ravna crta je stres.

Eto. I takvog te odgoje. Il te takvog rode. I što možeš..

----------


## rutvica

Pozdrav žene, 
nemam dijagnozu iako sam tip koji se "brine" i znala sam u životu suludo zabrijati najcrnje scenarije. Zanimljivo je da mi se redovito događalo da me lupi navečer kaos u glavi, a onda iduće jutro vidim da sam dobila mjesečnicu i sve je kul. Hormoni su očito bili velik faktor kod mene. Mene su trudnoća i porod "osnažili" i smirili, pa više nemam te predmjesečnične fore i općenito sam neke stvari prevazišla valjda - možda se promijenio fokus, ne znam. Upadam zapravo jer ako dobro vidim ne spominjete rad rad na razini tijela, bavim se time i vidim da ima vrlo korisnih alata za otpuštanje anksioznosti na razini refleksa, kroz tjelesne reakcije, bez provlačenja kroz mentalno. Ta mogućnost me odvela iz moje bazične profesije (psiholog) u shiatsu i osteopatiju. 

Kao što znate, napetost utječe na tijelo i dio nje se pohranjuje u tijelu (isto kao što se pohranjuje i fizički stres, npr. trzajne ozljede), recimo dio misli i emocija koji potisnemo, ne "probavimo", iskontroliramo da bi mogli u pojedinoj situaciji nastaviti "normalno" funkcionirati. Ta tenzija utječe na cijelo tijelo, a organ koji ju najočitije pohranjuje je fascija (koja je prisutna u svim dijelovima tijela). Super stvar je da se ta napetost može otpustiti radom na tijelu - vježbama, plesom ili tretmanima i tako si olakšati. Tu spadaju razni oblici kretanja koji su poznati jer povoljno djeluju na stres (yoga, tai chi, do-in, ples 5 ritmova i općenito slobodan ples i sve slično tome), ali posebno su korisne tre vježbe koje rade baš specifično na otpuštanju tenzija iz fascijetre= trauma releasing exercise). Postoje i terapeuti koji su poput mene fascinirani fascijom i imaju iskustva u radu s psih. poremećajima, a naći ćete ih s raznim titulama: shiatsu terapeuta, osteopata, bowenovaca,  fizioterapeuta koji rade s trigger točkama itd. vjerojatno ih ima više no što ja znam. 

Htjela sam to spomenuti jer me zanima radite li na tom polju i jer mislim da može dosta pomoći. U psihoterapiji zna se dogoditi da se vrtiš u krugovima ili svijest ne dopušta zagrebati preduboko u nesvjesno. A tijelo i um nerazdvojni su i konstantno utječu jedno na drugo - tijelo u stresu mijenja lučenje hormona koji djeluju opet na naše emocije i tako u krug. Ima smisla raditi na svim razinama.

----------


## nanimira

Bok rutvica..smiruju me vježbe disanja i meditacija-ništa posebno,čisto osvješćivanje sadašnjeg stanja. Apropo vježbanja- znasnstveno je dokazano da pozitivno utječe na tjeskobu i depresiju pa ti vjerujem i podržavam u ovom dijelu da bi i tu trebalo nešto raditi. Ja volim plesati,ali ne plešem često.

----------


## lavko

O rutvica pa ti si psiholog-divno! 
Samo navrati  :Smile: 
Ja se bas ne bavim nicim jer mi se ne da, a do sada sam skuzika da meni u fazi panike ne pomazu nikakve vježbe, tu samo farmakoterapija djeluje. Ali mislim da se redovitom vjezbom moze bolje pripremiti za napad panike npr..tijelo se bolje nosi s tim.

----------


## mamitzi

rutvice, kad sam bila mlađa pokušala sam svašta. nakon različitih seansi došla sam do mog prvog lošeg iskustva sa zatvorenim prostorom - u jasenovcu sam kao školarka gledala film o logoru (ja sam 79 krenula u školu) i onesvijestila se. a neko vrijeme sam vjerovala da mi se nešto loše dogodilou prošlom životu, to mi je zvučalo skroz racionalno (danas mi se čini šašavo.

----------


## rutvica

lavko, ja sam odbjegli psiholog, ne radim više u struci službeno, ali tu struku svakako koristim i u sadašnjem poslu. Imaš pravo da je stvar u prevenciji - smanji se opća razina napetosti i onda napadaj bude blaži ili se uopće ne dogodi. Ali stvar je i u tome da se traumatski događaji, kakav opisuje mamitzi, ne pohranjuju samo u našoj podsvjesti (za koju je isto upitno što je i gdje je smještena) već i u tijelu i zato rad na tijelu može umanjiti utjecaj traume na naše sadašnje psih stanje. 

npr. u blažem sudaru zaradimo trzajnu ozlijedu. čak i ako ju ne tretiramo ona će se nakon nekog vremena smiriti i sve je ok. ali nakon nekog vremena od nekog bezveznog pokreta glavom nas opet zakoči vrat. u tijelu je ostao zapis fizičke traume od sudara i reaktivirao se zbog pokreta koji inače ne bi imao učinak na tijelo. ako uspijemo ukloniti taj zapis iz tijela, smanjiti ćemo mogućnost ponovnih ozlijeda.

slično može biti i s emoc. traumom. npr. doživimo jako strašnu situaciju i danima nam ostane grč u želucu (stisne se dijafragma), no s vremenom se čak i bez rada na tome smiri. nakon nekog vremena dođemo u manje stresnu situaciju i opet nam se javi isti grč u želucu - reaktivirala se trauma u dijafragmi i ona se opet stisnula na isti način, iako takav manji stres ne bi trebao imati takav učinak na nas. ako uspijemo otpustiti zapis u dijafragmi, umanjiti ćemo svoju reakciju na stresne situacije, jer je ona uvijek kombinacija fizičkog i psihičkog.

----------


## lavko

Da...u tijelu nema međe, kako bi rekla moja baka.

----------


## Val

> slično može biti i s emoc. traumom. npr. doživimo jako strašnu situaciju i danima nam ostane grč u želucu (stisne se dijafragma), no s vremenom se čak i bez rada na tome smiri. nakon nekog vremena dođemo u manje stresnu situaciju i opet nam se javi isti grč u želucu - reaktivirala se trauma u dijafragmi i ona se opet stisnula na isti način, iako takav manji stres ne bi trebao imati takav učinak na nas. ako uspijemo otpustiti zapis u dijafragmi, umanjiti ćemo svoju reakciju na stresne situacije, jer je ona uvijek kombinacija fizičkog i psihičkog.



Dobro jutro...citam vas neko vrijeme, ali, ne pišem, jer mislim da ne spadam u ovu skupinu (vrlo samouvjereno :D)

Ustvari, ni u čemu se ne prepoznajem osim u ovom zadnjem odlomku koji je rutvica napisala.
Dakle, mene muči taj osjećaj u želucu, čvor, pritisak, štogod.
Čak ne mogu reći da sam prošla tešku emoc.traumu, ali pri svakom problemu (poslovnom) pojavljuje se taj osjećaj težine koji ne popušta 
dan-dva. Kako da riješim taj nemir? Zadnji put sam i trčala, pomak je bio mali. 
Samo mi nemojte reći da prestanem radit  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Ja bih rekla da je to tvoj način reagiranja na stres - koji nije dobar, ali nekako moramo reagirati. Tebi se stisne želudac, ja se recimo preznojim - samo me oblije od glave do pete. Ja to rješavam psihoterapijom pored ostalih stvari, ali ne moraš baš tražiti psiho dmah za to...i riješavam racionalizacijom koliko mogu - imam problem, sagledam što je najgore što mi se može desiti, ako se i najgore desi - kako to mogu riješiti i u biti zaključim da skoro uvijek postoji rješenje za sve i držim se tog hodograma uz mantru "sve će biti u redu"...Stani, razmisli, djeluj. Tako nekako.

----------


## ellica

Citam....imam svasta za pisati,ali nikako da uhvatim vremena  :Wink:

----------


## lavura

Moja ansknioznost je nasupila nakon hrpetine stresova koji su me pogodili u životu u vrlo kratkom periodu... i ne, ne znam kak da si pomognem. jedino kad sam ok je kad su moja djeca uz mene inaće sam užasno napeta, nervozna, pod nekim strahom, panikom....

----------


## lavko

> Citam....imam svasta za pisati,ali nikako da uhvatim vremena


Pišiiiii!




> Moja ansknioznost je nasupila nakon hrpetine stresova koji su me pogodili u životu u vrlo kratkom periodu... i ne, ne znam kak da si pomognem. jedino kad sam ok je kad su moja djeca uz mene inaće sam užasno napeta, nervozna, pod nekim strahom, panikom....


Zašto se bojiš za djecu? Ako si s njima imala stresove, onda kužim. Svi ti stresovi se "odrađuju" neko vrijeme, ako ih ne raspetljaš, svašta se može izroditi. 
Jesi pričala s nekime? Ne mora to biti psiholog, može biti osoba od povjerenja koja ti može dati realne savjete...

----------


## rutvica

> Dobro jutro...citam vas neko vrijeme, ali, ne pišem, jer mislim da ne spadam u ovu skupinu (vrlo samouvjereno :D)k
> 
> Ustvari, ni u čemu se ne prepoznajem osim u ovom zadnjem odlomku koji je rutvica napisala.
> Dakle, mene muči taj osjećaj u želucu, čvor, pritisak, štogod.
> Čak ne mogu reći da sam prošla tešku emoc.traumu, ali pri svakom problemu (poslovnom) pojavljuje se taj osjećaj težine koji ne popušta 
> dan-dva. Kako da riješim taj nemir? Zadnji put sam i trčala, pomak je bio mali. 
> Samo mi nemojte reći da prestanem radit


Na fizičkoj razini cilj bi bio otpustiti napetost iz dijafragme (naravno, nije samo tamo,ali je neki epicentar recimo). Ima za to puno načina osim otići kod nekog terapeuta, npr. Vježbe disanja, pjevanje, vikanje (npr u šumi slušati svoju jeku, dovikivati se s klincima), vježbe istezanja, posebno twist-ovi, otvaranja prsa, bočna istezanja, lupkanje po rebrima i prsnoj kosti...plesanje može super pomoći ako nismo prezakoceni-moze i po doma dok nitko ne gleda

----------


## Peterlin

> Na fizičkoj razini cilj bi bio otpustiti napetost iz dijafragme (naravno, nije samo tamo,ali je neki epicentar recimo). Ima za to puno načina osim otići kod nekog terapeuta, npr. Vježbe disanja, pjevanje, vikanje (npr u šumi slušati svoju jeku, dovikivati se s klincima), vježbe istezanja, posebno twist-ovi, otvaranja prsa, bočna istezanja, lupkanje po rebrima i prsnoj kosti...plesanje može super pomoći ako nismo prezakoceni-moze i po doma dok nitko ne gleda


Super savjeti! Moram se i ja toga podsjetiti češće.

----------


## alisocka

meni su znale mucit neke  misli kao sta ako sta ako sta ako..
sta je to? hhehehhee
znaci sta ako sad idem u ducan i  onda se dogodi nesto (neka nerealna stvar) .sta ako....do te mjere sta ako se to i dogodilo a ja sam to sakrila u podsvijest pa nisam ni svjesna da se dogodilo. znaci...da bude jasno nikad se nista od tog sta ako nije dogodilo...radilo se samo o mislima. prisilne misli. 
to je proslo, tj smanjilo se bas bas bas. odgadala sam trudnocu i kad sam bila bila sam 2-3 god ok i odlucila rodit. beba me zaokuplja pa sad nemam vremena mislit da gluposti i zamarat se sa sta ako. 
setamo,igramo se, pa pravi rucak, aktivna sam mama koja se trudi posvetit djetetu 100% ali ipak mi pokekad padne na pamet sta ako....
u sta uopce ovo spada..

----------


## lavura

Prošla sam maltretiranja od strrane supruga koje kakva i svih vrsta i oblika i sad se još i borim sa njim za skrbništvo nad djecom... czzs mu ide konstantno na ruku od traženja da dozvolim da dolazi meni pred kuću iako je bio pod zabranom pristupa i komunikacije sa mnom do toga da mu idu na ruku u svemu... Iako imaju i policijsku izvještaj o njegovom maltretiranju i presudu u kojoj piše da je kriv zbog nanošenja tjelesnih ozlijeda i prijetnje smrću meni kao trudnici... Više ludim od svega toga...

----------


## nanimira

Vjetrujem da ti nije dobro  :Sad:  kako rjesavas svoj stres? Kako to utjece na djecu?

----------


## lavura

Pred njima na pokazujem koliko mi je teško.. Najgore mi je što se djeca bore i sa glupostima svog oca koji im priča loše o meni, starija kći mi je plakala kad je govorila kaj sve tata govori o meni i na kraju mi kaže- mamica ja ne vjerujem da je to tak i to me tjera da plačem, a ne smijem pred tatom... Iz centra uopće ne reagiraju ćak nisu ni podnijeli prijavu kad sam rekla da mi se žale da ih tata tuće... Kome da se uopće obratim.. Pisala sam u ministarstvo, a očito su prezauzeti svojim preslagivanjem da bi se pozabavili sa mojim slučajem... teško mi je, jako ali borim se... Imam za koga to me drži, a ako izgubim skrbništvo.. ne znam kak ću to podnijet jer mi priječi i pozive znaći ne mogu ni ćuti djecu kad nisu sa mnom... ne znam kud i kam više da krenem

----------


## lavko

> meni su znale mucit neke  misli kao sta ako sta ako sta ako..
> sta je to? hhehehhee
> znaci sta ako sad idem u ducan i  onda se dogodi nesto (neka nerealna stvar) .sta ako....do te mjere sta ako se to i dogodilo a ja sam to sakrila u podsvijest pa nisam ni svjesna da se dogodilo. znaci...da bude jasno nikad se nista od tog sta ako nije dogodilo...radilo se samo o mislima. prisilne misli. 
> to je proslo, tj smanjilo se bas bas bas. odgadala sam trudnocu i kad sam bila bila sam 2-3 god ok i odlucila rodit. beba me zaokuplja pa sad nemam vremena mislit da gluposti i zamarat se sa sta ako. 
> setamo,igramo se, pa pravi rucak, aktivna sam mama koja se trudi posvetit djetetu 100% ali ipak mi pokekad padne na pamet sta ako....
> u sta uopce ovo spada..


Ovo ti je tipičan simptom opsesivno-kompulzivnog poremećaja. "Što ako" konstrukcije su temelj OKP razmišljanja, a skoro uvijek su nerealne - npr. vidiš otvoren prozor i pomisliš: što ako se ja sad bacim kroz prozor, ili što ako ja sad počnem vikati u tramvaju punom ljudi, ili što ako je ovaj pod prljav i svi se zarazimo i umremo, itd..sve se svodi na što ako a pri tome osjećaš strah, čak paniku nekad i uporno se ponavlja bez obzira koliko se razuvjeravaš - smatra se da je to razuvjeravanje kompulzija kod onih koji nemaju vidljive kompulzije, s time da neki imaju i vidljive kompulzije - npr. konstatnos pranje ruku, čišćenje svega u kući opet i opet, itd.

Meni ti je to isto s ovoliko obaveza srećom skroz otišlo, ali dolazi nakon velikih stresova, zadnji puta nakon pobačaja. Neki kažu da se prisilne misli tj. cijeli OKP javljaju zbog nepravilnosti u jednoj moždanoj strukturi, a neki imaju teoriju da se javljaju zbog ličnosti koja voli previše kontrolirati, rigidna je i kruta. 

Kako god bilo, možeš držati pod kontrolom tako da doslovno izvježbaš mozak da ne reagira na njih ili lijekovima..a i vidiš da dolaze i odlaze, to je barem kod mene uvjetovano životnim okolnostima.

----------


## lavko

> Pred njima na pokazujem koliko mi je teško.. Najgore mi je što se djeca bore i sa glupostima svog oca koji im priča loše o meni, starija kći mi je plakala kad je govorila kaj sve tata govori o meni i na kraju mi kaže- mamica ja ne vjerujem da je to tak i to me tjera da plačem, a ne smijem pred tatom... Iz centra uopće ne reagiraju ćak nisu ni podnijeli prijavu kad sam rekla da mi se žale da ih tata tuće... Kome da se uopće obratim.. Pisala sam u ministarstvo, a očito su prezauzeti svojim preslagivanjem da bi se pozabavili sa mojim slučajem... teško mi je, jako ali borim se... Imam za koga to me drži, a ako izgubim skrbništvo.. ne znam kak ću to podnijet jer mi priječi i pozive znaći ne mogu ni ćuti djecu kad nisu sa mnom... ne znam kud i kam više da krenem


Da li ti imaš ikakvu pravnu pomoć? Odvjetnika?

Mogu li curice reći socijalnoj službi da ne žele ocu ako ih maltretira?

----------


## nanimira

> Ovo ti je tipičan simptom opsesivno-kompulzivnog poremećaja. "Što ako" konstrukcije su temelj OKP razmišljanja, a skoro uvijek su nerealne - npr. vidiš otvoren prozor i pomisliš: što ako se ja sad bacim kroz prozor, ili što ako ja sad počnem vikati u tramvaju punom ljudi, ili što ako je ovaj pod prljav i svi se zarazimo i umremo, itd..sve se svodi na što ako a pri tome osjećaš strah, čak paniku nekad i uporno se ponavlja bez obzira koliko se razuvjeravaš - smatra se da je to razuvjeravanje kompulzija kod onih koji nemaju vidljive kompulzije, s time da neki imaju i vidljive kompulzije - npr. konstatnos pranje ruku, čišćenje svega u kući opet i opet, itd.
> 
> Meni ti je to isto s ovoliko obaveza srećom skroz otišlo, ali dolazi nakon velikih stresova, zadnji puta nakon pobačaja. Neki kažu da se prisilne misli tj. cijeli OKP javljaju zbog nepravilnosti u jednoj moždanoj strukturi, a neki imaju teoriju da se javljaju zbog ličnosti koja voli previše kontrolirati, rigidna je i kruta. 
> 
> Kako god bilo, možeš držati pod kontrolom tako da doslovno izvježbaš mozak da ne reagira na njih ili lijekovima..a i vidiš da dolaze i odlaze, to je barem kod mene uvjetovano životnim okolnostima.


Izgleda da imam i ja OKP,prema ovome  :Smile:  no krasno

----------


## nanimira

> Pred njima na pokazujem koliko mi je teško.. Najgore mi je što se djeca bore i sa glupostima svog oca koji im priča loše o meni, starija kći mi je plakala kad je govorila kaj sve tata govori o meni i na kraju mi kaže- mamica ja ne vjerujem da je to tak i to me tjera da plačem, a ne smijem pred tatom... Iz centra uopće ne reagiraju ćak nisu ni podnijeli prijavu kad sam rekla da mi se žale da ih tata tuće... Kome da se uopće obratim.. Pisala sam u ministarstvo, a očito su prezauzeti svojim preslagivanjem da bi se pozabavili sa mojim slučajem... teško mi je, jako ali borim se... Imam za koga to me drži, a ako izgubim skrbništvo.. ne znam kak ću to podnijet jer mi priječi i pozive znaći ne mogu ni ćuti djecu kad nisu sa mnom... ne znam kud i kam više da krenem


Ja mislim da je OK da cure vide da ti je teško ali da si ustrajna i jaka prvenstveno žena a potom i majka. Pokaži im svoje osjećaje,neka vide i da plačeš i da si ljuta..ništa dobro neće izaći iz toga štp sakrivaš emocije,štetiti ćeš najviše sebi. Pod tim ne mislim da ih trebaš gnjaviti tim pravnim stvarima, ali im daj do znanja da si,iako sva rastrojena, ipak njihova majka.

Što se tiče pravne strane,svakako potraži odvjetnika. On će dalje najbolje znati što napraviti.

----------


## alisocka

lavko.......kako da vjezbam mozak da ne reagira?  :Smile:  mislis zaokupim mozak korisnim stvarima...?

ja sam bas suprotna ....u nekim stvarima...da,volim prati ruke ..ne smeta mi "prljavstina" npr ako sam u prirodi...a smeta mi u trgovackim centrima....cim dodem kuci perem ruke...perem i nakon diranja hrane (strah od neke zaraze).....ima tih situacija.........volim se tusirati, volim da imam cistoi na sebi i to........ali neuredna sam. 
znaci....dnevno ukljucim i po 3 masine za robu a s druge strane prije spavanja ostavim neoprano sude i fuj kuhinju........soba neuredna (radi djeteta sad se trudim pa svaka 3 dana usisam sobu...prije bi proslo puuuno duze....  znaci ja imam ocitop opk....ali da bar mene malo uhvati na ovu stranu sredivanja po kuci a ne samo pranja ruku...

inace, meni su sta ako cesto seksualnog karaktera..sta ako sad izadem van i vidim nekog i onda mi nesto (hmm) sta ako... to me izjeda jer nemam nikakve potrebe ni zelje za ikim osim za svojim suprugom i ne zelim te misli ali one dodu...
sve je pocelo prije puno godina (nisam tada jos bila u braku) kad sam se napila(inace ne pijem pa me bas lupilo) i doslovno se nisam sjecala sta se dogadalo....onda sam pomislila kako sam si to mogla dozvolit, mogao me netko iskoristit, sta da se to dogodilo...i onda ...sta ako se to dogodilo a ja ne znam. eto korijena problema. to je bio neki rodendan, bilo je puno prijateljica i nema sanse da se nesto takvo dogodilo ali eto...kako sam bila popila....uhvatio me strah....i jos ne pusta...nakon toliko god....

glupo, ali zna stvarat probleme...jer ne zelim to i mrzim te misli!

----------


## lavko

Joj alisocka, sad vidim da ti nisam uopce na ovo odgovorila, krenula pisati nesto novo i vidim tvoj zadnji post.
Ako ti je taj tvoj sto ako povremen i ne remeti svakodnevni zivot, nauci ga ne dozivljavati..u smislu da ok, imas te misli, ali kada dodju, nauci mozak preusmjeriti na neku drugu aktivnost, tj prepoznaj da su misli nerealnog karaktera i preusmjeravaj ih,...to je dugi proces ali s vremenom postaje automatizam kao sto je kod zdravih ljudi autimatizam. Mislis da zdravi ljudi nemaju tih misli? Imaju, samo se brze prebace na ove stvarne...

----------


## lavko

Ja sam dugo skupljala mentalni materijal da ovdje popisem par stvari koje me kao anksioznu osobu dosta koce u roditeljstvu i zivotu opcenito.

Ukratko, to su sljedece: usporedbe s drugima (i konstantno uspredjivanje) i kratak fitilj zbog kojeg brzo planem.

Ovo prvo vjerojatno nitko ne bi priznao za sebe, ali ja se konstantno usporedjujem s drugima u smislu da imam osjecaj neadekvatnosti u mnogocemu pa su mi reference razne i razni koji i ne moraju biti bolji, ali ja doista nemam povjerenja u sebe i u svoje metode. To je prilicno nezahvalno za reci kad si roditelj i kad moras biti samouvjeren da radis najbolje, ali iskreno mi se cini da svi bolje rade taj posao a da ne kazem koliko padam na samoreklame kojekakvih seratorica (nemam bolji izraz) koje popusim. Cini mi se da ovo i nije posljedica moje anksioznosti vec debeli uzrok moje anksioznosti jer poznato je da smo mi nesigurne osobe, a dijagnoza nas cini jos nesigurnijima. Uostalom, do dijagnoze smo i dosli zbog nesigurnisti..pa tako u krug. To i nije bitno, ja bih voljela jedno zauvijek prestati promatrati druge sto rade, kakl rade, itd i biti sigurna da radim dobro..jer ovo vjecno bazdarenje vlastitih sposobnisti je samounistavajuce.

Drugi problem su tanki zivci zbog kojih gubim strpljenje a ovdje mi ga treba na kile. S djeteteom nema na silu, i trudim se sve polako i s razumijevanjem ali fitilj pregori...reklo bi se da sam zivcana baba. Onda dreknem. Ili jos gore, u sebi gundjam, sto je meni ovo trebalo, nisam ja za to, evo ne mogu se ni strpit, pa to je dijete, itd. I tu gubim kompas do koje mjere majka treba trpiti jer dijete mi je zivahno i prezivahno i postaje zlocesta i gdje je granica da popizdim. Bas zbog te svijesti da brzo pozivcanim dopustam vise nego sto bi neka druga majka dopustila, jer kompenziram. 


Anksiozne mame, kako vi nosite teret roditeljstva? Da li ga nekad osjecate kao teret?
Kao da niste dorasle?

U mom svijetu sve izgleda plasticno- normalni ljudi dobe dijete, odgajaju ga punimpaznje i strigi bas kad treba, a mi nenormalni za*****o sve.

----------


## pulinka

> U mom svijetu sve izgleda plasticno- normalni ljudi dobe dijete, odgajaju ga punimpaznje i strigi bas kad treba, a mi nenormalni za*****o sve.


Nakon 2 deteta i sad već preko 7 godina roditeljstva ja bih ovo sumirala možda za nijansu drugačije: "normalni" ljudi odreaguju na datu situaciju sa detetom - i ne razmišljaju ni pre ni posle previše o tome. Njihova akcija povlači detetovu reakciju - i to je jednostavno život. Bude kakav bude.
Mi anksiozni analiziramo scenarije pre, dvoumimo se kako da reagujemo u toku, i lamentiramo nakon nekog događaja do besvesti. Overthinking. A život i dalje bude kakav bude, nama kao i svima  :Smile: .

----------


## nanimira

Dar koji nisam zasluzila.

----------


## lavko

Moram se javiti ovdje jer baš pratim temu o tantrumima i ujedno čitam Juula koji kaže kako se dijete od rođenja usklađuje s roditeljima temeljem onoga što vidi i doživljava i tako stvara vlastiti moralni sustav.

Nisam sigurna da nama anksioznima to ide u prilog jer anksiozan roditelj sigurno može stvoriti anksiozno dijete.  Ako je za vjerovati Freudu, u prvih pet godina formirat će se cijela ličnost. 

Ono što mene muči je, kakl je to super jednom nanimira rekla, što je meni stres uopće imati dijete.  Ja mislim da sam ja u stresu od njezinog dana začeća. I do sada se malo toga smirilo.

Ne znam imaju.li druge anksiozne mame ovaj problem. ..npr. ja sam anksiozna kad ona ima tantrum, kad se dere, kad joj ne mogu posvetiti vremena koliko želim...itd. Nekad to ide do psihosomatike tipa znojenje u.litrama. Al ono...meni je sav taj business stres. Zato valjda jedem toliko čokolade. 

Da li s godinama popušta ta nervoza roditeljstva ili cu uvijek biti ovakva...

----------


## Peterlin

Iz iskustva - kakve smo inače osobe, takvi smo i roditelji.

Ja isto naginjem tome da previše razmišljam - ovako kako je pulinka opisala, ali ona je 100% u pravu. Život bude kakav bude. 

Napisala sam na drugom topicu - meni je puno pomogla Glasserova Teorija izbora (za to sam čula na Unicef-ovoj školi roditeljstva, prva grupa koja je uopće postojala u Zagrebu). Osvijestilo mi je da ponašanje drugih ljudi (pogotovo vlastite djece) možemo mijenjati jedino promjenom SVOJEG ponašanja. Recept je jednostavan - po uputi psihologinje koja je držala radionicu, trebali smo se ponašati baš onako kako želimo da se djeca ponašaju. Bolji savjet U ŽIVOTU nisam dobila, ne samo za djecu nego i inače. Savršeno djelotvorno. I danas se toga držim. Iskliznem ponekad iz tračnica, ali brzo se resetiram i vratim natrag. Ne znam kako je mojoj djeci, ali MENI je 100% lakše. Ako posredno pogledam kakvi su ispali (iako taj proces nije gotov), nemam razloga za nezadovoljstvo. ALIIII to je fakat uključivalo puno rada na sebi. Ništa drugo. U mom slučaju i stručnu pomoć, ne jednom (ali samo jednom u vezi roditeljstva, drugi put je bilo u vezi karijere). 

Inače, i danas "držim uši visoko" i osluškujem svoju djecu, ali se svjesno trudim ostavljati im primjeren dio slobode koji raste s godinama. U dobi od 2 godine to je značilo da mogu birati "plave ili žute čarape" ali ne i odlučiti da mogu biti bez čarapa, a stupanj slobode raste s godinama. I njihove i roditeljske. 

Inače, lako je meni sad komentirati iz cipela roditelja srednjoškolaca, ali opet - jučer sam mlađeg sina zvala u pol 11 da li je napisao zadaću (u školi je popodne) i probudila ga... Smatrat ću da je moj razvoj završen kad ga OSTAVIM da se suoči s posljedicama vlastitih izbora, pa moram ustvrditi da se moj karakter nije promijenio. I brinem kako će oni kasnije, ali ne više toliko da bi to preuzelo prevelik dio mog života.

----------


## zutaminuta

Mislim da ne moraš biti anksiozan da bi se preznojavao kada dijete ima tantrum. Također, ne moraš biti anksiozan da bi više puta dnevno preispitivao svoje roditeljske sposobnosti. Treba imati mjeru. Potpuna samouvjerenost s jedne strane, ili manjak samopouzdanja s druge, sve su to krajnosti.

----------


## lavko

Ne znam kako drugi reagiraju, zapravo nemam reference za neko zdravo ponašanje a s djecom nemam baš nikakvog iskustva. Do mog osobnog.

Peterlin hvala na savjetima. ..

----------


## pulinka

> Nisam sigurna da nama anksioznima to ide u prilog jer anksiozan roditelj sigurno može stvoriti anksiozno dijete.  Ako je za vjerovati Freudu, u prvih pet godina formirat će se cijela ličnost.


Ali zašto verovati (samo) Freudu? 
Ima toliko drugih nakon njega, jednako cenjenih kada je reč o razvoju ličnosti.
Ličnost se menja čitavog života. 
I dete nije tabula rasa, daleko od toga. Tako mnogo karakteristika ličnosti je nasledno, a ne oblikovano vaspitanjem.

Hoću reći, opterećuješ se nečim na šta možda i ne možeš da utičeš.
I nije uvek naša slika detinjstva i roditelja onako realna kako bismo mi hteli.

Evo ti primer: moj svekar i moj komšija su cca isto godište, kao tinejdžeri imali su svakodnevnu dužnost da vuku vodu za kuću sa javnog bunara jer vodovoda u selu nije bilo.
Obojica su, normalno, svakodnevno zaboravljali da donesu vodu.
I sad: komšiju je njegov otac za kaznu tukao lancem, gvozdenim. Citiram komšiju: "Otac je bio umoran, puno je radio. A ja sam bio lenj, ne čudi me što me je tukao."
Svekra otac nije tukao nikad, nego ga je uredno našao tamo gde bi ovaj dangubio, i poslao da dovrši posao koji mu je dodeljen. Citiram svekra: "Moj otac je bio grozno strog i zajeb.n čovek. Prošao je pored javnog bunara i nije sam doneo vodu, nego je išao da natera mene da to uradim!"

I eto, dva vaspitna pristupa, dva oca, dva deteta, i pogledaj kako oni percipiraju sebe i svoje očeve....

Tj. stvarno ne možeš znati kako će tvoje akcije da utiču na dete. Niti treba da razmišljaš godinama unapred. Uradi onako kako ti se u datom trenutku čini najbolje za sve umešane. Ako ti se učini da je trebalo drugačije, idući put uradi drugačije. I to je sva filozofija  :Smile: .

----------


## lavko

Slažem se s tvojim zaključkom - ako i zeznem, drugi puta ću drugačije.
Jedino što doista stručnjaci gotovo svi danas objašnjavaju kako su prvih 3-5 godina formativne i znaš zašto me to toliko pati, zato što mislim tj znam da su moji roditelji u tim godinama zeznuli neke stvari i, zajedno s mojom genetikom, doveli me do dijagnoze. To ne bih htjela priuštiti svom djetetu. Ne kažem da je nemoguće da će imati problema i da ja sve savršeno odradim, ali što sam starija, sve više vidim koliko odgoj ima stvarno centralno mjesto u formiranju čovjeka, stvaranju obrazaca koje nosi čitav život i koje je onda neopisivo teško mjenjati.
Želim moći dati djetetu barem zdrave obrasce, a moji nisu jako zdravi, i zato me to pati.

----------


## Peterlin

> Slažem se s tvojim zaključkom - ako i zeznem, drugi puta ću drugačije.
> Jedino što doista stručnjaci gotovo svi danas objašnjavaju kako su prvih 3-5 godina formativne i znaš zašto me to toliko pati, zato što mislim tj *znam da su moji roditelji u tim godinama zeznuli neke stvari* i, zajedno s mojom genetikom, doveli me do dijagnoze. To ne bih htjela priuštiti svom djetetu. Ne kažem da je nemoguće da će imati problema i da ja sve savršeno odradim, ali što sam starija, sve više vidim koliko odgoj ima stvarno centralno mjesto u formiranju čovjeka, stvaranju obrazaca koje nosi čitav život i koje je onda neopisivo teško mjenjati.
> Želim moći dati djetetu barem zdrave obrasce, a moji nisu jako zdravi, i zato me to pati.


Pročitaj si Susan Forward: Otrovni roditelji

Nije to samo knjiga za djecu zlostavljača, nego i za djecu roditelja koji su svoje potomke zeznuli (nehotice) na druge načine. Baš sam je nedavno ponovno čitala, ne da razmrsim svoje obrasce iz mladosti, nego da izbjegnem ponavljanje nekih stvari kod svoje djece.

----------


## Peterlin

Htjela sam još samo dodati - nije toliko bitno što je bilo, nego kako dalje. A za to je zakon Glasser - uvijek imamo izbor. Bez obzira na to tko je što zeznuo prije... IMAMO MOĆ mijenjati vlastiti život na bolje, a time utječemo i na živote ljudi oko nas. Svih generacija.

----------


## lavko

Istina, samo znaš sigurno koliko je teško mijenjati sebe, uh..

----------


## Peterlin

> Istina, samo znaš sigurno koliko je teško mijenjati sebe, uh..


Da, znam. Najprije boli, a onda je fiiiino....samo treba ustrajati. 

Meni je trebalo pol života i više da dođem na zadovoljavajuću razinu. I sad se znam zakvačiti za stare obrasce, a onda se mlatnem po prstima i resetiram misleći "znam ja i bolje, a to sam i zaslužila".

----------


## AdioMare

> Istina, samo znaš sigurno koliko je teško mijenjati sebe, uh..


lavko, razumijem te. teško je, i svatko tko kaže da je promjenom obrazaca ponašanja završio priču - laže. ta priča obično i dalje traje, uz manje ili više borbe sa samim sobom jer nismo na pritisak gumba.
bilo bi stvarno super kad bi jednog dana rekao: e, sad ću ja to ovako ili onako i onda, šatro, nema zime. možeš misliti da treba "samo" to i da je "samo" do toga, da nije svega drugoga.
ali važno je da nikada ne odustaneš od sebe i ljudi koje voliš. to su stvari koje te moraju vratiti u trenucima kada kreneš ispadati iz kolosjeka.

----------


## lavko

E da, trebaš ti kroz život nastaviti furati nove, zdrave obrasce..svaki put se moraš podsjetiti da ne, ne tako, već znaš bolje što Peterlin kaže.

I sad, u kontekstu odgoja mog djeteta, pa tko joj živ želi priuštiti krive obrasce koje će onda kroz znoj i suze morati mijenjati?

I onda ta odgovornost da ne smijem zaribati jer znam kako bi joj moglo biti teško.

----------


## Beti3

> I onda ta odgovornost da ne smijem zaribati jer znam kako bi joj moglo biti teško.


lavko, ma ne brini toliko. Naravno da smiješ zaribati, svi zaribamo tu i tamo, možda i više nego tu i tamo. 

Ako je bezuvjetno voliš, ako se bar jednom u danu zajedno nasmijete, ako ste, u bar pola slučajeva, sretne što vidite jedna drugu, sve je OK.

----------


## emily

lavko, vec samo to sto razmisljas, trudis se, pokusavas pronaci nacine da _ne zaribas_ - govori da neces zaribati. barem ne jako  :Smile: 

nema savrsenstva. ni u cemu, pa tako niti u roditeljstvu.

----------


## čokolada

Lavko, meni se čini da većina djeca ispadne dobro. Uvijek postoje i oni čije se okolnosti nesretno poslože i u određenom trenutku život im krene ukrivo, bilo da to njima bude vidljivo ili nevidljivo.
Kad pogledam neke ljude i shvatim u kakvom su užasu živjeli do 18. ili do 25., pomislim - čovječe, kako su uspjeli ostati zdravi i oformiti relativno stabilnu obitelj?
Ja sam neka svoja nasljeđa prevladala kad sam odrasla, puno sam čitala i analizirala, sebe popravljala. Neka su me od njih i oformila pa sam i danas takva. Važno je prepoznati ih i s djecom o njima kasnije pričati, osvješćivati ih, njih učiti kako se s nasljeđem suočiti. 
Moja velika baš me neki dan iz čista mira pitala zašto sam sva takva, "školska", precizna, uredna, netrpeljiva ako ne provedem (ili ako djeca ne provedu) zamišljeno. Ne vlada ona još terminom perfekcionizam. Pa smo pričali o tome, koliko sam do prije 15-ak godina  bila "groznija" i što me stvorilo takvom. Djeca vole kad priznaš pogreške, pokažeš im slabosti i razgovaraš o njima.

----------


## AdioMare

> E da, trebaš ti kroz život nastaviti furati nove, zdrave obrasce..svaki put se moraš podsjetiti da ne, ne tako, već znaš bolje što Peterlin kaže.
> 
> I sad, u kontekstu odgoja mog djeteta, pa tko joj živ želi priuštiti krive obrasce koje će onda kroz znoj i suze morati mijenjati?
> 
> I onda ta odgovornost da ne smijem zaribati jer znam kako bi joj moglo biti teško.


evo, navest ću jedan primjer kada sam shvatila da nemam pravo vikati zato što sam izgubila strpljenje. 
 pa sam od 20 puta vikala 5. preostalih 5 puta nisam i tlak mi je bio normalan, a onih zadnjih 10 puta isto nisam vikala, ali sam se jedva suzdržavala. a vrlo često sam se hrabrila i podsjećala da ne zaboravim svesti to na minimum. 
nastojim i dalje, nisam se skroz skinula. kad sam u krizi, vičem na situaciju, što bi se reklo.

svatko može pasti, ali može se i dići. iluzorno je očekivati da ćeš baš uvijek biti na konju jednom kad u sedlo sjedneš, da nikad nema ljuljanja. nema toga ni kod onoga tko nikad nije čuo za anksioznost.
 i najgore je, po meni, uspoređivati s drugim ljudima: nije trava zelenija. neki puta sam se za neke stvari osvjedočila da su i gore nego kod mene, a prema sebi sam bila puno kritična. 
ili, jednostavno, uza sve "bolje" negdje drugdje, ja za sebe i za nas ipak imam neki drugi put, naš put. kaldrmu ili šta već. nekad si mislim da po asfaltu ne bih ni znala hodat  :lool: 

 čineći malo po malo, već činiš dosta u odnosu na ništa. 
razne discipline se uče, nismo svi nadareni od rođenja niti imamo istu startnu poziciju i neka je tako. ionako najviše ovisi o nama samima, ali je istina da je lijepo i dobro imati podršku u životu s čim god se nosio.
međutim, ne zaboravi da ne smiješ prema sebi maćehinski, nego strpljivo kao i što se trudiš biti onima do sebe.

----------


## lavko

AdioMare, ti stvarno ko da si prošla neki duuugi ciklus samospoznaja, to je doista tako. 
Sve što si rekla.

----------


## nanimira

je...i znaš kak treba istrenirat mozak da to konačno prihvati.

----------


## ellica

Kazu da si pola toga napravio kad osvjestis da neke stvari krivo radis.
Ja nisam bila anksiozna,ni panicna kad se stariji rodio.
Anksioznost je dosla puno kasnije,s njom sam ostala trudna kad sam vec debelo bila anksiozna.... 
Ne mislim da sam njega drugacije odgajala(sad je 15god.)u odnosu na nju(2,5).
Ne bih se zamarala svojom dijagnozom uopce u odnosu na odgoju.Stresne su mi bile neke stvari i kad nisam bila anksiozna.Mislim da je to dio roditeljstva.
Gledam kako moje prijatelhice bez dg odgajaju svoje i mislim da im nije nista lakse u odnosu na mene.
Svi mi preispitujemo svoje odluke i brinemo jesu li ispravne :D.
Moje djetinjstvo je bilo sretno,ali sam se kroz zivot susrela sa situacijama koje su me ucinile anksioznom.
Moj muz je imao manje sretno djetinjstvo i izasao kao cvrst iz svega.Totalna kontra i nimalo preslika svojih roditelja.
Stoga lavko ne brigaj,mozda bi bila ista i da ti je djetinjstvo bilo drugacije.
I nisu samo prve 3,5najvaznije.Jer u tom slucaju ja nebih imala nikakvih problema  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Kad sve zbrojim, ja previše o tome razmišljam - to mi je sistemska greška, da sve rasčlanim na detalje i predvidim neki failure, ja sam trebala biti neki analitičar rizika u banci majke mi.

----------


## svele

Ni ovdje nikoga? Lavko kako si ti?
Ja planiram drugu trudnoću i razmišljam kako opet sa svim strahovima se nositi

----------


## lavko

Hej svele, tu sam. Planiras drugu trudnoću?
Čuj, ja bih ti savjetovala da si nađeš terapeuta koji ti moze biti konstantna podrška kroz cijelu trudnoću. Da sam ga ja imala, puno manje bih imala strahova i tjeskobe. 
Posebno ako ćeš se skidat s lijekova..

----------


## svele

Ja sam ih u prvoj trudnoći prekinula . Mislim da su hormoni učinili svoje. Sad unapred ne mogu i opet cu kroz iste strahove prolazit

----------


## lavko

Nemoj unaprijed brijat ali iz svog iskustva - pripremi si neku potporu, terapeuta koji te može pratiti u trudnoći.
Ne mora značiti da će biti isto kao prvi puta, al može...ništa ne znaš, al bitno je da si ti sposobna dovoljno proći kroz to. I tvoja obitelj.

----------

